# My E-book



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I am waiting for amazon to finalise the book on their kindle site. If anyone is interested, it is titled "A guide to prepping", with a subtitle of "A guide from a Prepper in the UK"

It isn't a particularly huge book, but on the kindle it is around 50 pages or so.

It is $2.99 (USD) / $3.32 (CAN) / $3.99 (AUD) / £1.79 (GBP).

Hopefully it will be up soon


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Its 30 pages at standard font size, and is literally a basics of what you should know for prepping. I plan to write more indepth books as part of a series. Once it has been reviewed and accepted, I will post a link if anyone is interested in the read


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Its up! 

Amazon.com: A Guide to basic Prepping: A guide from a Prepper in the UK (Prepping basics) eBook: C. Taylor: Kindle Store


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks. Even if it doesn't make mega bucks, I will be happy if it gets another person in the mindset for prepping


----------



## ATRPrepping (Mar 9, 2014)

How about I make a deal with ya. I'm going to write a book as well. I'd like help promoting my book, and maybe I could use your help. If you agree to helping me out, I'll buy your book. We'll that is if I get a chance to log on and see your reply.


----------



## ATRPrepping (Mar 9, 2014)

And if......if I buy your book and like it, I'll talk about it on my youtube channel.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Works for me


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Remember, it is part of a series, next one is on food, the types, how long they will last in ideal conditions etc.


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

nephilim said:


> Remember, it is part of a series, next one is on food, the types, how long they will last in ideal conditions etc.


Tell you what. You buy my book and I'll buy yours.

Leaving The Trees: Richard Earl Broome: 9781484874677: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Done...purchased a kindle version  look forward to reading it during my lunch breaks!


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

nephilim said:


> Done...purchased a kindle version  look forward to reading it during my lunch breaks!


OK. I am committed. Let me know when it is available.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Book is up  Not sure why that link doesn't work

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IYXGXTW < try that one


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I am looking forward to writing mine. I have started but haven't got that far.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Well the series is gonna go like this.

Book 1: Basic guide to prepping (a what you should know and carry)
Book 2: Food, how to store it, its longevity, survival cooking and preserving (making jerkies, salamis, pickling food, salting etc)
Book 3: Fire, what types of hearths there are, types of wood, useful tools, hand made tools
Book 4: Water, how to find it, how to purify it, how to store it
Book 5: Shelter, types of emergency shelter, how to build some, moving up to pallet houses for basic summer needs, how to convert them into log cabins, and then insulating using natural materials.
Book 6: Weapons, for defense, for hunting, how to make emergency weapons
Book 7: Hunting, what to hunt, when to hunt, and will also cover fishing.

Not decided on an 8th one yet.


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

nephilim said:


> Book is up  Not sure why that link doesn't work
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IYXGXTW < try that one


I just got it, but could not use the UK link. I had to go to the US site.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats!! I hope it sells awesome for you. Enjoy the excitement.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

My wife has published 5 books and I agree with your intent to sell them on amazon.

For the first 3 years we really didn't make a thing, once I listed them on amazon she gets about $200 each quarter

She didn't write them to make money but it does help offset the money she spent getting them formatted for AMazon

So my thoughts are, great you might recoup your costs, but a Richard Castle you will not be IMO


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think you can do more than recoup your costs. My 2013 Kindle total was $5,590. You can almost always increase sales by tweaking the keywords. Use Google's keyword tool to get the phrases with the highest demand for your topic, then check results for those exact phrases on Amazon to see the best combination of demand (number of searches per month according to Google) and supply (number of _quality_ results on Amazon). You want bad results on Amazon, say three or less. Just pick through and find what you can improve on - cover, title, keywords - until you find the sweet spot and max out your sales potential for a title. Then, do it all over again with a new one. I just wish I had time to write more. Well, time and enough brain left.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Let me elaborate on Amazon results because that might not be clear. There will be more than three results for a search, but you want there to only be three or so _good_ results, where the ratings, cover, title etc. are good. You'll know what I mean when you start looking up different searches. Some books have it, some books just...don't.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

rebroome I finished your book. Good read and nice ending, left it open for another book!


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

nephilim said:


> rebroome I finished your book. Good read and nice ending, left it open for another book!


Thank you very much. I am pleased you liked it. Yes, this is the first book in a series of three. As a matter of fact, I finished the sequel to LEAVING THE TREES, which is called GOOD CRAZY, over the weekend and am now in the editing process.

I did not remember when you bought LEAVING THE TREES, that Amazon Prime was doing a special market promotion this week for it. They are selling the print version at a discount and the Kindle version for free. This will help future sales of GOOD CRAZY since this is a series of books. To make up for that, I will arrange for you to get a complimentary Kindle copy of GOOD CRAZY when it comes out this summer.

Amazon.com: richard broome: Books


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks man!  Are you able to leave feedback on my book at all?


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

I will. I have to get to it in my stack of to-dos first, but I will.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Book 2 is almost done! 

Needs a few touches here and there, not as large as the first book, but it is more in depth about water (purification, sterilisation, filtration) than the first book.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LSY3FO0 < book 2 is up


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Just waiting on the google publishing now  both books should hopefully be live on both Google and Amazon by tomorrow morning


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Book prices are being reduced as of tomorrow. 0.99 US dollars.


----------

